# Cannot access some sites



## chickenmommy (Aug 24, 2004)

The weirdest thing, we switched from vios wireless to comcast. Went to the local wally world and bought a wireless router. Couldn't get on line with the old laptop, (Dell Inspiron 8500 running windows xp) Made some changes in the services by turning on the wireless zero configuration. Now can get on line but cannot access all web sites. I'm ready to go drop the darn thing in the pool, but the man of the house would like to be able to use it again. Mine is working fine, so I really don't care, but he's making my life miserable as he is even more computer illiterate than I am. Meaning we are lucky he can turn the darn thing on. :grin:
Any suggestions as to what I touched that I shouldn't have would be appreciated. 
Or maybe I didn't touch enough things?


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

Is his wireless? How about yours? We need to know how the two of you are connected.

If both of you are wirelessly connected, it's something on his computer; but if you're 'wired' and he is wireless, it could be either on his computer, or the wireless connection.

If you want, you can also call the router manufacturer; they should be able to help you out.


----------



## chickenmommy (Aug 24, 2004)

Yeah, I was trying to avoid the call to India :happy2:
Yes, we are both wireless.
We were wireless when we had fios. Using a linksys (usb) on the one I'm having a problem with. 
Then we changed to comcast wired and I bought a wireless router and hooked it up to the comcast modem. I got internet with no problems in mine, but couldn't get on with the old one till I made the previous mentioned changes. Now some of his favorites, including windows update, cannot be accessed.
Should I call India?


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

You need to find out if the problem in the XP machine is with not being unable to resolve some hosts or with not being able to reach the destination IP address.

To do that, go to the command prompt in your machine and ping one of the domains that the XP machine can't reach. For example, if the XP machine can't reach yahoo.com you would type this at the command prompt.

ping yahoo.com

That will first resolve yahoo.com to its IP address, then "ping" that IP address 4 times. You should see that, and get 4 replies, so it looks like this.










Write down the IP address that you got for the domain that is unreachable on the XP machine.

Now go to the XP machine and try pinging the failed domain name. Does it resolve to an IP address? Do the pings fail (usually says unreachable)?

Again on the XP machine, try pinging the IP address you got with the failed domain resolved on your machine. For example, with the yahoo.com example above you would ping 98.137.149.56 so it looks like this.

ping 98.137.149.56

Does the IP address get ping replies in the XP machine?


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

Essentially, what Nevada said. If you're operating fine on the same wireless router that he CAN'T get onto, the problem's somewhere on his computer. Let us know the response to what Nevada asked and we can go from there.


----------



## chickenmommy (Aug 24, 2004)

Nevada, ok I did that with governmentjobs.com because I can get there and he can't and I get the same IP on the xp that I get on this one. The same exact reply. I tried pinging the IP also and it came back the same exactly.

I also made that phone call and was told there is nothing wrong with the router, therefore they cannot help me. I kinda knew that.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

chickenmommy said:


> Nevada, ok I did that with governmentjobs.com because I can get there and he can't and I get the same IP on the xp that I get on this one. The same exact reply. I tried pinging the IP also and it came back the same exactly.
> 
> I also made that phone call and was told there is nothing wrong with the router, therefore they cannot help me. I kinda knew that.


Good! That tells us that the XP machine's network connection is working fine. 

Have you tried a different browser? For example, did you try Firefox instead of Internet Explorer?


----------



## chickenmommy (Aug 24, 2004)

I also just figured out that the sites he cannot go to are the ones that are secure? HTTP we can get to, but HTTPS we cannot.


----------



## chickenmommy (Aug 24, 2004)

Trying Firefox


----------



## chickenmommy (Aug 24, 2004)

I can get to the bank on Firefox, couldn't on Explorer. Got to governmentjobs.com, too.


----------



## chickenmommy (Aug 24, 2004)

Removing his Internet Explorer icon from the desktop.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

chickenmommy said:


> I can get to the bank on Firefox, couldn't on Explorer. Got to governmentjobs.com, too.


You've probably got some bogus failed pages stored in your Internet Explorer history. That history will eventually get lopped-off, or your can try to clear it yourself. In the meantime you can use Firefox.


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

I'd probably either

a) 'reset' Internet Explorer (I believe it's under the 'Advanced' tab in Internet Options), or
b) if that doesn't work, I'd revert to the previous version of IE, and then re-update to the latest version.


----------

